# Italy to Ireland



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We are thinking about a tour of Ireland maybe middle August. We will travel starting in Belluno, Italy our home base. So I'm just starting to get informed. How much will we pay for ferries, what about wild camping, how welcome will our Italy plated camper be, etc. Any and all comments and suggestions welcome. We all (me, wife and 13 and 11 year old daughter and son) speak English and carry both Italian and US passports.

I'm nervous about driving on the "wrong" side of the road. How hard is it to adjust when you come to the continent?


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Let me give you the bad news first, ferry fares from Mainland Europe to Ireland in August are expensive. There are 3 carriers, Irish Ferries, Brittany Ferries and Celtic link, all operating from Cherbourg or Roscoff. There is also the option of landbridge through the UK with either Stena or Irish Ferries. Check out all the websites and then decide which one suits you best.

now the good news, you will be mad feel really welcome, driving is really no problem. My daily driver is LHD and i have absolutely no issues nor do i when I head to Europe in the RHD MH. 

Your kids will have a ball. head out west, to Clifden where there is a super site and tour Connemara from there. You can walk into the town, in about 15 mins, to hear incredible traditional music most nights. 
Go to Foynes and visit the flying boat museum, kiss the Blarney Stone, the options available are almost limitless.
We rarely wildcamp so you will have to rely on someone else for advise on that. Do bring bikes if possible as parking in towns can be a slight problem and be sure to lock the bikes too.

Do come and try our hospitality

Noel


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are Irish.

Ireland, especially the West is very beautiful. You will be very welcome. Wild camping is no problem at all and there are plenty of places.

Driving on the other side of the road isn't a problem after the first few miles.

Ferries from the UK to Ireland are very expensive but you can look around for deals.

All in all I recommend it highly but do remember that the weather is at best mixed and often completely crap.

I could give you wild camping recommendations if I knew exactly where you intended going.

Filling and emptying is a bit pot luck unless you want to use camp sites, which I never would, but you can manage.

Touristy places will be busy in August, Alan.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

You'll have a great time even if the weather is not so good. Last year we spent 6 weeks touring Ireland in mostly sunny weather which was a real bonus. We're off there again in a few days.
We rarely use campsites and if you pm me I will gladly let you know where we have wild camped in the last few years.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> We are Irish.
> 
> Ireland, especially the West is very beautiful. You will be very welcome. Wild camping is no problem at all and there are plenty of places.
> 
> ...


At this point we have no idea where to go. Seems I had two or three relatives from Dublin who immigrated to the US in the mid 16 hundreds. I suppose l should at least drive through town on our way to the countryside.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

You will really enjoy Ireland and your Italian number plate will be very welcome, as our Irish plate was made welcome in Italy three years ago.
Overnight parking will not be a problem. Some areas have an official policy of discouraging it but locals often welcome visitors in motorhomes and often a local tourist office will direct you to a safe place commonly used by touring motorhomes.

Do check out the 'Campsite Map' on this site as it lists many beautiful overnight parking places.
My home town, Midleton, has recently installed parking with services and direction signs, it is one of the first towns in Southern Ireland to do so officially and I believe more are to follow their example soon.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Jean-Luc, are the services in the car park where motorhomes usually park? What services do they provide?


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, I am getting excited to go from all the warm responses.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

McGeemobile said:


> Thanks Jean-Luc, are the services in the car park where motorhomes usually park? What services do they provide?


All three are within the car park. Grey water and drinking water, all are specially provided and individually signposted, for black water a sign requests that the 'superloo' is used.
Access to the 'superloo' is €0.25, all else is free including parking (which is limited to 48 hours).


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok the ferries are expensive, but think of the savings by wilcamping.

Being such a small island you will save a fortune on fuel.

The weather may best be described as, soft, but the craic will be mighty.

The scenery, breathtaking, the people warm & friendly & when you leave you will wonder why you never came here before.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Roadhogg said:


> .........................................Being such a small island you will save a fortune on fuel.........................


€1,47.9 HERE at the moment which is £1.25 per litre


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

As the others have said you will be most welcome. And to prove it you are more than welcome to spend a night or two at our place if you come this direction. Your biggest problem will be deciding where to go! From the 'sunny south east' (sunny to the Irish that is) to North West Donegal. It's all good. Galway, Connemara and Mayo are out back garden while the central Shannon spine (see below) is our front garden so if you want any specific advice I'd be happy to oblige. 

We overnight park all the time and so long as you are sensible about it you should not have any problems. I can give you come suggestions when you know your plan better. But a couple of thoughts...

You will find plenty of good places to overnight park but official 'aires' are very thin on the ground but they are beginning to appear (Askeaton, Co. Limerick; Crossmolina, Co. Mayo; Buncranna Co. Donegal; Greystones, Co. Wicklow; Galway Docks, Cobh, Co. Cork). In addition, Waterways Ireland control the Shannon and Shannon-Eyrne systems and you can overnight at most of the various harbours. You can buy a Waterways Ireland card locally that will give you access to the toilet and showers.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Il second the comments above and if you visit the North , Glens of Antrim etc you are quite welcome to park at our house for as long as you like, there is an Aire nearby if preferred 

You will be made most welcome, if visiting Dublin, look up Camac Valley campsite which is on the outskirts with a bus stop outside the gates.


----------

